
Nintendo Asks Miyamoto to Kindly Shut Up - chaostheory
http://www.thegamereviews.com/story-1762-Nintendo-Asks-Miyamoto-to-Kindly-Shut-Up.html
======
xiaoma
I wonder how Miyamoto feels about that.

